#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in guntur | Best Btech/BE colleges in guntur

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 5 Engineering Colleges in Guntur:*KL UniversityRVR & JC College of EngineeringBapatla Engineering CollegeVasireddy Venkatadri Institute of TechnologyVignans Lara Institute of Technology & Science*1.) KL University*
*Year of Establishment:* 1980.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:* 
Civil Engineering (CE)Computer Science & Engineering (CSE)Electronics & Communication Engineering (ECE)Bio-Technology (BT)Engineering Physics (Major in ECE)Aerospace Engineering (AE)Electronics & Computer Engineering (EC)Electrical & Electronics Engineering (EEE)Mechanical Engineering (ME)Nuclear Engineering (NE)*Fee Structure:* 

*Placement:* *1
M/s.TCS Ltd. On Campus
61

2
M/s.HCL Technologies Ltd. On Campus
24

3
M/s.ADP Ltd, On Campus
1

4
M/s.Syntel Inc, On Campus
4

5
M/s. Broadridge Fin solutions India Pvt.Ltd, On Campus
2

6
M/s. Sasken Communication Tech Ltd, Oncampus
5

7
M/s.Wipro BPO, Pool Campus
1

8
M/s. Mphasis, Pool Campus
7

9
M/s. CMC Ltd
2

10
M/s.Infotech Enterprises
1

11
M/s. Wipro Technologies, On Campus
13

12
M/a.Redpine, On Campus
1


Total Selected Students
122


*
*Address:* Green Fields, Vaddeswaram, Guntur District, A.P., INDIA., Pincode : 522 502.





  Similar Threads: RVR and JC College of Engineering Chodavaram Guntur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities RVR and JC College of Engineering Chodavaram Guntur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Bapatla College of Engineering, Bapatla, Guntur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa

----------


## raymayank

*2.) RVR & JC College of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 1985.

*Affiliation:* Acharya Nagarjuna University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringChemical EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Company*
*Number of Students Selected*

TCS Limited, Hyderabad
221

Cummins India Ltd
2

Mahendra Satyam Ventures
7

SOMA Enterprises
5

Syntel
-

Design Tribe
4

BSCPL
2

ZETA
3

Tech Mahendra
6

Ramky Infrastructure
3

Intergraph Consulting Pvt Ltd., Hyderabad
4

ADP
2

Semanticspace, Hyderabad
7

Capital IQ
-

Effectronics System Private Limited,Vijayawada
1

Cordys, Hyderabad
6

HDFC Life
1

Axis Bank
5

GKC Projects Ltd., Hyderabad
6

Genpact
3

HCL
-

Ramboll
2

Medha Servo
-

KEANE
18

Tulasi Technology
3

Sasken
4

Wipro BPO
3

CMC
2

Rofous
Awaiting for result

Veda
3

Hyundai Motors India Engineering,Hyderabad
2

KMC
2

Divis Laboratories
9

Explore
2

Siemens
-

Andhra Sugars, Tanuku
2

OCTL
4

Sumadhura
13

Reliance Industries
3

SHAR
1

Mold-Tek Technologies
Awaiting for Result

Continental Coffee Products
3

*Total number of job holders*
364 (as on date:23/07/2012)



*Address:* Chandramoulipuram, Chowdavaram, GUNTUR-522 019, Andhra Pradesh, India

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Bapatla Engineering College*

*Year of Establishment:* 1981.

*Affiliation:* Acharya Nagarjuna University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Instrumentation EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
The Training & Placement Cell is committed to provide all possible assistance to the graduate and post-graduate students to secure employment in multi-national companies and other reputed organizations and industries.


The Training & Placement Cell extends its services round the year and facilitates to establish contacts between companies and students. This Cell helps the students to improve skills in related fields (soft skills, resume preparation, practice for interviews, etc) and career guidance. Frequently this cell conducts number of mock tests to improve the performance in written examinations. The aim is to ensure that students have the information and skills necessary for an effective job search.


Apart from handling the needs of the students, the office caters to the needs of the companies ranging from logistics to interview halls. The infrastructure available is suited to make the placement process a comfortable one.

*Address:* Bapatla Engineering College, Bapatla-522101, Guntur, A.P., India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Vasireddy Venkatadri Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*Affiliation:* Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*S.No*
*COMPANIES*
*CSE*
*ECE*
*EEE*
*IT*
*MCA*
*TOTAL*

1
SYNTEL
2
3
-
-
-
5

2
ZETA INTERACTIVE
-
-
-
-
1
1

3
LCUBE
2
-
-
-
-
2

4
EMC ELECTRONICS
-
3
2
-
-
5

5
CSS-CORP
3
2
1
2
-
8

6
SEMANTIC SPACE
1
1
-
-
-
2

7
ADP
2
-
-
-
-
2

8
HCL
6
9
2
3
-
20

9
EFFTRONICS
1
2
1
-
-
4

10
ASS TECHNOLOGIES
1
3
4
2
-
10

11
ROFOUS
3
7
-
2
-
12

12
XDD
3
1
-
1
-
5

13
ALLSECTECHNOLOGIES
1
3
4
2
-
10

14
KNOAH SOLUTIONS
2
2
1
4
1
9

15
PANTECH SOLUTIONS
4
3
3
1
3
14

16
VEDA IIT
-
4
-
-
-
4

17
IPA
-
5
-
-
-
5

18
DELL
1
-
-
-
-
1

19
IBM
-
-
1
-
-
1

20
INTECONS
-
1
-
-
-
1

21
SCOPE SERVICES
8
7
-
3
3
21








*173*

No of students shortlisted for other companiesand waiting for offer letters
*21*

Total
*194*



*Address:* VVIT, Nambur, Guntur District, A.P, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Vignans Lara Institute of Technology & Science*

*Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*Affiliation:* Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Apart from the placement facility, students go on industrial tours, attend personality development programmes (PDP) and participate in placement related activities like extempore, mock interviews, technical tests, aptitude tests and other latest trends etc.

*Address:* Vignan's LARA Institute of Technology & Science, Vadlamudi (Chebrolu Mandal), Guntur Dist., Andhra Pradesh. India.

----------


## regalwood

*Narasaraopeta Engineering College*
 Narasaraopeta Engineering College Guntur (Andhra Pradesh) offers undergraduate and postgraduate courses in various technical disciplines along with MBA.

*Priyadarshini Institute of Technology & Science*
 Priyadarshini Institute of Technology & Science, which is located in Guntur district of Andhra Pradesh, offers technical education in various disciplines and MBA.

*AM Reddy Memorial College of Engineering & Technology*
 AM Reddy Memorial College of Engineering & Technology in Guntur (Andhra Pradesh) offers quality technical education in various branches of engineering.

*St Mary's Women's Engineering College*
 St Marys Women Engineering College conducts technical education of UG level along with MBA course in Guntur District of Andhra Pradesh.

*Sri Chundi Ranganayakulu Engineering College*
 Sri Chundi Ranganayakulu Engineering College in Guntur, Andhra Pradesh, conducts technical courses in several disciplines

----------

